# Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

like the title says, I am going widebody, and shaving everything possible on my B5 A4. This is about 2 months into the build. More updates will come. 
Welded sheetmetal behind EVERYTHING. No cracking here folks. All evercoat products used so far. Keep in mind ALL the work is being done in my garage. The wheels I have are some Carlssons that are 10.5 inches wide and I am also using a 25mm spacer on all 4 corners. Beware for some major poke in the rear haha. There is one pic with the carlssons on but that is just a rear test fit before the flare. It is also sporting a 275 tire, I will be running a streched 225. New Rock moss Green flat paint is in the mix also. possible bags, I am still researching that
RESULTS! 7/15/08

























_Modified by A4robm at 11:10 AM 8/4/2008_
Before:

































Fender ready to get the flare
















Glass over the metal flare for strength and shaping








1st coat of mud








Handles shaved, Trim shaved, sidemarker shaved








S4 sides








Another shot

















Thats all for now. Shoot questions if you wanna

_Modified by A4robm at 8:46 PM 2/1/2008_

_Modified by A4robm at 8:48 PM 2/1/2008_


_Modified by A4robm at 11:11 AM 8/4/2008_


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (A4robm)*

Looks crazy, keep the pics and info coming!!


----------



## DJackie (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (dans67)*

Keep us updated !
Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (DJackie)*

keep up the great work.
cant wait to see it when its finished


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (A4robm)*

I'm guessing you don't take passengers...the RC and absence of door handles don't look too accommodating for passengers!


----------



## 2.0turbslo (Feb 23, 2005)

thats was a fun day/night
i cant wait 
rob its time for some coils


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (A4robm)*

Two questions:
1) I see the cage... Do you actually race this? If so, have you checked if shaving the handles is allowed in whatever type of events you run?
2) If you have the equipment and skill to weld the sheet metal, why not just carry that all the way through for the bodywork? Why resort to fiberglass?


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (WD-40)*

ive been around fiberglass once or twice, but dont really know too much about it.
i would guess that metal is better than the glass though.








would you... or anyone else for that matter mind giving me some insight of the reasoning of putting the fiberglass over top of everything?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

I am not doing the welding. I have a friend with 5+ years of extreme body work. The metal pannels are so thin, that it would be nearly impossable to make it look right with metal only. Trust me, I tried on one set of spare fenders. 
The metal flares are actually for trailers. It gives a nice curve and they are really sturdy. The glass over them is to basicly make it look the way I want. ALL the strength is in the metal.


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

wow that looks awesome man!


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (mk2fu)*

ahh okay, so the glass is just to help you shape things.
i havent really had much experience with it, thats why i asked.
but good to know, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (koko5869)*

yup. There is no other real way to do this without some kind of filler/bondo/evercoat, plus, all those fillers are a form of fiberglass anyways


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Love seeing stuff like this coming together...more pics!


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (mpitfield)*

more pics please. awesome stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

pulled the bumper out today and filled more on the fender








This pic only the passanger side bumper has been pulled


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Brrrrr, you have more white stuff than we do in Toronto.
Glad to see that you caved under the pressure of us pic collectors!


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

haha I always enjoy positive feedback!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

if you get your car done by summer you should head over to eurowerks. http://www.eurowerks.org


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

LOL yes I am already registered


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_LOL yes I am already registered

haha, well, i hope to see you and your car there! we will be competing in the same class, although, i stand no chance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jvon (Jun 22, 2007)

where am i?


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

That car is money. Keep posting pics of the build.


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (mpitfield)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpitfield* »_I'm guessing you don't take passengers...the RC and absence of door handles don't look too accommodating for passengers!









by the looks of the roll cage i dont think hes taking passengers haha...thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (metalblade)*

i do have a question aout the b5 A4's....im looking to get rid of the cavi and ive seen a couple b5 1.8 a4s for sale. ive heard theres a problem with wires that are close to the turbo and wires are gettin burnt...have you had that problem


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (metalblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalblade* »_i do have a question aout the b5 A4's....im looking to get rid of the cavi and ive seen a couple b5 1.8 a4s for sale. ive heard theres a problem with wires that are close to the turbo and wires are gettin burnt...have you had that problem

take care of it, and maitnence it and you shouldnt have many probems. the turbos tend to go out in the mid 100k miles range.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

I run a PES T28 stage 3 setup with water/meth injection. So yea, my MAF wires have been fried from heat. Like AN A6 said, just keep up taking care of everything and you will be fine


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_haha, well, i hope to see you and your car there! we will be competing in the same class, although, i stand no chance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Not necessarly. I am in the royalty class


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_
Not necessarly. I am in the royalty class









haha oh...youre that ONE car...


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*

Kris said there will probably be around 10-15 cars in that class


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_Kris said there will probably be around 10-15 cars in that class

haha, i know, i was joking. the turn out should be arond 200 (thats what i heard from one of the guys). Best of luck to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_haha, i know, i was joking. the turn out should be arond 200 (thats what i heard from one of the guys). Best of luck to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. Hopefully we'll meet soon so I can put the vortex name to the face


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_I run a PES T28 stage 3 setup with water/meth injection. So yea, my MAF wires have been fried from heat. Like AN A6 said, just keep up taking care of everything and you will be fine

Thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*








[/QUOTE]
My i ask what front bumper that is...S4?


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (metalblade)*

Wow looks Hot!!!!


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (metalblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalblade* »_[/QUOTE]
My i ask what front bumper that is...S4?

Rieger RS4


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (A4robm)*

how did you go about pulling the bumper? heat gun and lots of love? or another way?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif again.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (koko5869)*

This might be kinda hard to explain, but I just pulled it out to be flush with the fender. My fender was widened 3-4" and I just pulled it out. lol


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_
haha, i know, i was joking. the turn out should be arond 200 (thats what i heard from one of the guys). Best of luck to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It'll be more than that, but we have capped pre-registration and there will be a limited number of spots available the day of.
There are going to be some amazing cars in the royalty class this year. Looks like you're ready to give 'em a run for their money though, Rob.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Hopefully. I am going for fun anyways.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

MY Audizine build thread is a lot more detailed. Check it out if your bored and wanna see more pics
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...67388


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_MY Audizine build thread is a lot more detailed. Check it out if your bored and wanna see more pics
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...67388


A4 wide-body and a welding GF...living the dream!


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Paint came today


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Just did another coat. Fronts are just about finished. More pics FTW


----------



## bangisnotxcore (Feb 13, 2008)

this is so sickkk
i decided after college, im gonna sell my 1.8t jetta and get an a4


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (bangisnotxcore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bangisnotxcore* »_this is so sickkk
i decided after college, im gonna sell my 1.8t jetta and get an a4

Cause of me?? Thats so sweet


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

BIIIIG update today
Cut line
















Front handle shaved!!!








POPPERS are working GREAT!
























































Mud goes on later tonight


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Nice progress Rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autobahn bruiser (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*

yea yea looks good rob! i will be coming down not this weekend but next weekend to see it!


----------



## dieselmk1 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (autobahn bruiser)*









now thats what i call a clean shave


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

OK I am a ultra picture whore today.  Maybe the fiberglass fumes are getting to me.
Glassed both sides and gave it the FIRST coat. I think it looks great so far. Tomorrow I will add more coats. This is coat #1 for the rears


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

i do bodywork myself and i can appreciate how well of a job you're doing. nice thinking using trailer fenders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i check this thread often


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

275s over carlssons!!!

































YAAAH


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

streched tires FTL


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (vdub5818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub5818* »_streched tires FTL






















275's streched?


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

sweet a4 man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've done alittle body work on my T1 but nothin like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by red_rock_beetle at 11:34 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (red_rock_beetle)*

Wow, brave man to do all the work yourself Rob.


----------



## Bajer (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

amazing build, can't wait to see the outcome.....


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (Bajer)*

Great work so far, keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBGTI41 (Jun 8, 2007)

subscribed*


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

lookin great rob! since the last time i saw it, and my brother is now Vortex famous his foot and upper half is in a pic!
mpitfield-just for good measures thats his/my buddys G/F weldin up!


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (vdub5818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub5818* »_streched tires FTL

wtf are you talking about







, OP looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

BIG UPDATE:
Ill just let the pics do the talking. Wheel spacers are almost done being made. I will be painting the roll bar, and lips of the wheels next week! (colormatched) Hopefully the car will be in paint within 2 weeks:
































































ALso I still need to cut the final edge on the rear fenders to get the smooth edge


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Ordered the duramix today for the shaving of the gills on the RS4 bumper. Also my friend is done making my spacers








Pics of the color
HOT ROD FLATZ- Rock moss green. 

















Worked for 4 hours this afternoon. I was going to mount the wheels, but I need to get my spacer guy to bore the lug holes slightly bigger. Ill snap some pics. I pretty much just sprayed the doors gloss black to look at my work. So far so good I guess[up]


----------



## V-Dublin-05 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

awesome, see you at eurowerks, im gonna watch this just cause i can


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (V-Dublin-05)*

you made some progress on that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. are you keeping that roof black?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_you made some progress on that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. are you keeping that roof black?

Only the roof. Not the pillars like page 1 shows. I'm going to make it super glossy too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (V-Dublin-05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-Dublin-05* »_awesome, see you at eurowerks, im gonna watch this just cause i can

For sure. EW is going to be an awesome time!


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (A4robm)*

i'm watching this.... could be promising.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (j. Kush)*

i was interested in this project until i realized it was going to be _ANOTHER_ flat painted car. it's been done... why not try something a little different? the rest of the car is so unique... seems a shame to sheep it up and do what everyone else is with the paint. i guess that's just my opinion and everyone knows what they say about opinions.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i was interested in this project until i realized it was going to be _ANOTHER_ flat painted car. it's been done... why not try something a little different? the rest of the car is so unique... seems a shame to sheep it up and do what everyone else is with the paint. i guess that's just my opinion and everyone knows what they say about opinions.

So 2 stage paint has been done too? Whats your point? Most every paint job has been done. Lambo paint, flat, matte, porsche paints, I could go on for hours. Flat paint is nothing new. The mini truck guys were doing it 6 years ago when it was "cool". Now they think us euro guys are ultra lame because we think air ride, flat paint and shaving everything is new and different. Before the mini truck guys were flat painting, the hot rods had been doing it for 30+ years. I know it's your opinion, but i'm going to say it anyways: ITS MY CAR


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_
So 2 stage paint has been done too? Whats your point? Most every paint job has been done. Lambo paint, flat, matte, porsche paints, I could go on for hours. Flat paint is nothing new. The mini truck guys were doing it 6 years ago when it was "cool". Now they think us euro guys are ultra lame because we think air ride, flat paint and shaving everything is new and different. Before the mini truck guys were flat painting, the hot rods had been doing it for 30+ years. I know it's your opinion, but i'm going to say it anyways: ITS MY CAR









yeah don't get me wrong... the car is crazy and the work looks to be spotless. it just gets a bit dull seeing 99/100 build threads on vortex end in flat paint with a BMP roof. i just wanted to see something a little more creative from this is all. i've been watching it since the first couple of posts. like you said... it's your car, your money. and i don't want you to get the wrong idea cause i'm sure the car will look great either way... just thought i'd put in my $.02 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Understandable. I guess I am not on vortex enough to look at others threads. I mostly just browse the bodywork forum for new products being featured. I am mostly on audizine where no one really does extensive body mods. I have also been out to waterfest 4 times now ( i live in minnesota) and have not seen many projects go in the direction I am going. So I really don't see it as going with the flow. Plus, how many people do you know that are okay with cutting up a perfectly good audi? 


_Modified by A4robm at 7:55 PM 3/26/2008_


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_Plus, how many people do you know that are okay with cutting up a perfectly good audi?


One too many:

























Conclusive evidence that being _different_, just for the sake of being different, isn't always a good thing.









Let us know what you think of the HRF paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

That car actually has awesome craftsmanship. Gay idea though


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

GILLS SHAVED with duramix


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (klg0143)*

keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

THanks guys. I'll try to get more pics up today


----------



## kicker1_solo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (A4robm)*

wow, impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_THanks guys. I'll try to get more pics up today
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice progress Rob.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

HUGE work day today
Wheel spacers are on. Tomorrow I do tires so I can put the Carlssons on. I did a lot of finish work and priming today. Also did a few coats of body filler over the duramix. PICS








Keep in mind this is a 275 tire. Way too beefy for this setup. Also, the car is not all the way down
































Winter wheels with spacer








TRUNK IS SHAVED!!








More pics of the work area








Fresh primer

































Lastly, before the garage closed








Stay tuned tomorrow for mounted wheels!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (A4robm)*

this is going to be boss, not too sure on the hood though.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

yea who likes authentic vorsteiner hoods.....
it's not 110% euro enough


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

Dude props for the hard work! But, i thought "wide body" ment wide body... not big old fender flares? IMO... just my .02$
And on saving the gills... which I my self just finished on my reiger as well... are you keeping the flare that used to meet the stock fender? or just flatening it right out?


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

PS shaving the gas door too right?


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking good man, I can't wait to see this beast with the HRF on it and rolling around again!!!


----------



## 808Bora (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (dans67)*

Nice work bro. I wish you would paint it another color but it's your car bro do as you please. I will be watching for updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car kinda looks like a A6 now....


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow some very interesting responses. A6? lol not at all. 
I have not updated this in a while so this post might be big:
























































As far as wheels, these are already 10.5 inches wide. Thats pretty dang wide for a B5. 275's can fit under them! Being the wheel whore I am, I will most likely change them up sometime[drive]
OK OK I will finally reveal one more pic...









Mudered out FMIC!! lol








Also NO more Hot Rod Flatz. I didn't like how my test pannel looked. This is the color I chose now
G4
























Prep work for primer
























Stay tuned for color this week!


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

yay! we get to upgrade from greyscale to technicolor











_Modified by red_rock_beetle at 9:13 PM 4/27/2008_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (red_rock_beetle)*

soo dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Awaiting paint...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

not that my opinion is worth a damn thing, but seeing as how everything else is shaved, why not de-lock the trunk and smooth it? like leave the plate recess and handle, but get rid of the lock...


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (A4robm)*

Looks good man. whos sprayed? what kind of paint you use/primer? that can make an impact on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_not that my opinion is worth a damn thing, but seeing as how everything else is shaved, why not de-lock the trunk and smooth it? like leave the plate recess and handle, but get rid of the lock...









I will completely shave the trunk at a later time. For my current setup, I need the locking trunk with the manual pop.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

rob, i think i speak for everyone when i say, finish that ****.


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (A4robm)*









nice work !
lets see the finished car


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks! I am pretty excited to be finished also


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (applecore)*

cant wait for more updates


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Got some K36 on the car! Paint will come Wednesday this week- FOR SURE. 
Also flattened the tail lights, and installed the NX n-tercooler kit. Very producting weekend for me. 
Tons of pics


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Very tastefully done, so far...which is more than I can say for the A9 dude.
I'm pretty sure I saw that A9 hood scoop on a ship in the 1st episode of Star Wars, it's just not right...having said that I do appreciate good workmanship!
Is it just me, or a reflection, or can you see where the drivers door handle was, now that there's some gloss on your car...in the 5th last pic?
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (mpitfield)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpitfield* »_Very tastefully done, so far...which is more than I can say for the A9 dude.
I'm pretty sure I saw that A9 hood scoop on a ship in the 1st episode of Star Wars, it's just not right...having said that I do appreciate good workmanship!
Is it just me, or a reflection, or can you see where the drivers door handle was, now that there's some gloss on your car...in the 5th last pic?
Keep the pics coming.

Some of the pics were shot while the primer was still wet. It is flat flat flat PPG K36. Color is planned to get laid Wednesday. Should be pretty nice. Everything is stright, no ripples, dips, cracks, or crappy lines. More pics will come with progress. Thanks for the nice words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (A4robm)*

just a heads up...you might want to run a water trap on that gun
otherwise your going to be shooting paint AND water http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_just a heads up...you might want to run a water trap on that gun
otherwise your going to be shooting paint AND water http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

I am aware of that. I drained the tank before, and twice during primer. For paint, I am having my friend do it in his booth with a $2400 gun. Should be perfect. He has painted cars that have sold for over $350K at Barrett Jackson. It should be good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

progress looks good, not bad for home made







what kind of guy does your friend have that is 2,400 bucks ?


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (victorhfranco)*

Only setup I can think of is a pressure pot OR he's counting the cost of those "all in one" goofy rotary compressors linked to a spray gun. 
I use TOP of the line Sata Digitals, and those only list at 6 bills a pop. Granted I have a half dozen of 'em, but you get the point.


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Gary C)*

I have also have a sata. but damm i have never hear of such expensive gun. do you have more info on those type of guns brand or what ever ?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

I will ask the painter.


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

is eric doing the spraying?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgt snuffles* »_is eric doing the spraying?

Who is Erik?


----------



## rubadubber (Oct 26, 2005)

i would suggest wet sanding the car with 500 before you paint it to really level it out. it makes the sealer and base coat so much nicer


----------



## autobahn bruiser (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (victorhfranco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victorhfranco* »_I have also have a sata. but damm i have never hear of such expensive gun. do you have more info on those type of guns brand or what ever ?

THAT GUN IS DIPPED IN GOLD SON!! 
looks good rob! i wish i could come down again and help with the progress


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (autobahn bruiser)*


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Painted today. Pics coming soon


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

get those pics up souped to see this thing done


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is the pic of the car RIGHT when it came out of the booth.








AND some pics from HIN last night


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

at least i think his name is eric. his name on eurowerks is Ewaustin.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wow man the color is AWESOME! good job on the fenders!


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgt snuffles* »_at least i think his name is eric. his name on eurowerks is Ewaustin.

Nope, A guy named John did it. Great guy


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (A4robm)*

looks great.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*

lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. definitely need to invest in a FMIC. that is, if your car is a 1.8.


----------



## denyle (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (an_a6)*

Dunno if you read through the pages, but there is one .. it's just painted black now. 
Car looks awesome though. Love the color. Everything came together really well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (denyle)*

Congrats on the win at HIN again Rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. definitely need to invest in a FMIC. that is, if your car is a 1.8.

Look harder my friend, I am not spraying nitrous on my AC radiator


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Congrats on the win at HIN again Rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Mike. You going to Ohio in a few weeks?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

nah my car is in the shop, doubt ill see it before the months over... shooting for volksport, and definitely be at eurowerks


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_
Look harder my friend, I am not spraying nitrous on my AC radiator









wow, now that i think about it, i remember readin that.
reading>>>me.


----------



## dans67 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, this looks awesome, nice job. What paint did you wind up using?


----------



## perrosky (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (A4robm)*

I can't say how nice it looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one question, how do you open the doors?


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

poppers


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (dans67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dans67* »_Wow, this looks awesome, nice job. What paint did you wind up using? 

Sikkens with a 15% gloss level.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (perrosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perrosky* »_I can't say how nice it looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one question, how do you open the doors?









Magic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1jb8LRfDa8


----------



## perrosky (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_
Magic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1jb8LRfDa8

Cool! Damm I'll like to do the same to my passat







bad I don't know anyone arround that can doit for me 
Take very Good Care of tha Unique Ride you have men


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice. dope all around.


----------



## LoGLI (Mar 16, 2007)

props on doing it all yourself man. definitely inspiration for all the diy's out there. work looks top notch and i like the end results alot.


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

is john also the guy that was doing most of the welding when i was done at your house?
... its alexs friend by the way (shawn) Radorunner on the trash


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgt snuffles* »_is john also the guy that was doing most of the welding when i was done at your house?
... its alexs friend by the way (shawn) Radorunner on the trash

Nope. John only paints.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Snapped some pics today as I installed the bottles:
























































Some of the pics are under high noon sun :-(
EDIT: Just noticed all these pics were taken from the driver side haha


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Your car looks amazing great work, i wish you chose diff wheels, i fele like it would make the car look SOOOO much better, but great work


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_
Sikkens with a 15% gloss level.
Sikkens is good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats what I use on my car...btw your car is nutz


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattyBoom* »_Your car looks amazing great work, i wish you chose diff wheels, i fele like it would make the car look SOOOO much better, but great work

Like what? It doesn't get any more euro than a set of Carlssons.

Here is what i have had on my A4
Swings
FLik Artics
BBS RX's Black
17" AT Italias
18x9 DTM Kreuze 10
Carlssons


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (A4robm)*

hmm i dunno, personally i think my fikse's would look so hot on your car...
Im trying to get into a b5 s4 and i wanna keep them cause i think they will look great.


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MattyBoom)*

i saw your ride this weekend. wow its hot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (ragu9000)*

saw this car at wf, sick man good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (inverno_06)*

This thing is sick great job man.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (klg0143)*

there is still alot of filler on the fenders (def way more than a 1/16) no matter what you say, you can tell from the way the fenders are shaped and what they started at with the trailor fenders being welded on (props for thinking of something else to use) and whats with the fender body line coming more to a point when it gets close to the fender..it does not stay the same width from rocker to bumper. i would have thought if you were doing this much work you would have made sure that important lines like these would have been perfect.
I do dig the color though


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














she is coooo


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_there is still alot of filler on the fenders (def way more than a 1/16) no matter what you say, you can tell from the way the fenders are shaped and what they started at with the trailor fenders being welded on (props for thinking of something else to use) and whats with the fender body line coming more to a point when it gets close to the fender..it does not stay the same width from rocker to bumper. i would have thought if you were doing this much work you would have made sure that important lines like these would have been perfect.
I do dig the color though

Remember I glassed over the welded sheet metal first. You would be surprised how thin the filler really is. 
Thanks for the kind words everyone. I need to check my thread more often!








More pics


























_Modified by A4robm at 11:10 AM 8/4/2008_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

car came out great, Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Not a fan of the color choice, but there is a lot of work there and it looks great all-in-all! Good work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (DJackie)*

i admire the work put in to fenders although its flat i love it


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Im working on a motor build now. Maybe I need to start another thread haha


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

haha...with the styling you have the flat looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (metalblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalblade* »_haha...with the styling you have the flat looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but I think it would have been better without the Flat paint


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (Rdoppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rdoppie* »_
I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but I think it would have been better without the Flat paint









the flat green is a good kind of different. the black roof helps a lot...but if it were all flat then id have a different opinion. i still like the car. i also love the wheels...A8's would look awesome to


----------



## tqmb5 (Feb 19, 2007)

not diggin the tails... but your lines came out nice


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

Great job! hard to believe you did this in your garage


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (A4robm)*

sweet a4


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (metalblade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metalblade* »_
the flat green is a good kind of different. the black roof helps a lot...but if it were all flat then id have a different opinion. i still like the car. i also love the wheels...A8's would look awesome to

A8 monoblocks were what I almost went with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (A4robm)*

a buddy of mine had a 00 tropic orange gti with A8's, but they wern't monoblocks...then he had to sell it







. but he got a jetta coupe so it makes up for selling it. there were audi center caps on it.










_Modified by metalblade at 2:55 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Had a good buddy snap a few tonight!


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (A4robm)*

Good work.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metalblade (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (audiqtr)*

I dont think i saw this in the thread but what did you do for the boser hood...did you just add metal or was it an aftermarket piece?


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (metalblade)*

What a sweet car! I love the paint


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Shaving everything on a A4 + widebody (metalblade)*

The hood is CF.
I used fiberglass to make the boser


----------

